# fuse the alternator power wire? Big 3 upgrade



## fonque (May 30, 2008)

When upgrading the big 3, do I need to put a fuse on the power wire going from the battery to the alternator?

From the tutorials I have read online, some do this and some dont.


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

first rule of power wires is to fuse ALL power wires with in 12" of the battery. I am sure someone will now come on and say they didn't and you don't need to but it is better safe then sorry.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

randy8876 said:


> There's no factory fuse, and I wouldn't ever do it.
> 
> Fuses are designed to fail. Even if you install a 500 amp fuse in that line it's making a weak point that might just pop one day and shut down your car while driving.
> 
> If a stereo fuse fails, no big deal- the sound goes away. If you disconnect your alternator while driving (which is what your car would think) you'll end up draining the battery becoming stranded. If you're lucky you'll notice the battery draining in time to replace the fuse and restart the car. Most likely you'll end up waiting to get a jump.


If you wreck, that 1/0 Alternator wire could arc out and bad things would happen. Same thing if one your terminals happens to corrode and fail while you are driving the car. I can't remember the person's name, but there was a dB drag competitor who had his vehicle burn to the ground because he didn't feel a need to use fuses. How they let him compete with an unsafe install is beyond me.

Then again, in the last vehicle that I did a Big 3 on, I had a fusible link between the alternator and the battery, stock. As a result, I put a circuit breaker on my "Big 3" charging wire. Losing 1/10th of a volt from resistance of the fuse or circuit breaker is not worth the risk.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

if its not fused from the factory i wouldnt even consider doing it.

if its fused from the factory, i might invest in it.

but ive never done it and this was my question too.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

cajunner said:


> I was pulling mirror glass out of my arm for months, and it was because there was a high-output stereo system in the car.


Con Fused???
lol


I have not owned a car that did not have a "charge fuse" 

on a side note my stepfathers last truck (99 s-10) died one day, just stopped running and nothing would work. 

He insisted we call a tow truck, I was in my snowmobile gear it was so cold -20ish with the sun up..... I got out of my car hit the key and nada. 

I popped the fuse panel cover on the other side of the engine bay from the bat. and used his jumper cables to go from the bat. to the main distro. block, he drove the 2 miles home with the jumper cables on.

Come to find out gm decided to put the main fuse behind the headlight and the ring terminal failed..... causing EVERTHING in the the truck to stop working.

I kinda learned A: seal stuff up B: check your connections from time to time.

He learned to called me before spending a few hundred on tow bills and that new factory wire.... I reached into my install box and used 50 cents in ring terminals and some dielectric grease.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I fuse my antenna lead just in case my car gets hit by lightning. :freak:


----------



## fonque (May 30, 2008)

well I have read about the fusible links on the factory alt power wires, and thats what prompted this question. All of the installs I have seen the big 3 on, from friends and such, did not have any fuses or circuit breakers on the 1/0 alt to batt power wire. 

Also when I do mine, I am going to run the new 1/0 wire over top of the factory wire because I do plan on trading in or selling this car at some point.

I am going to add a fuse, because I feel it is better safe than sorry.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> I fuse my antenna lead just in case my car gets hit by lightning. :freak:


Yeah, but the chances of me getting in a car wreck are probably greater than my antenna being struck by lightning. I've totaled 3 vehicles in the past 20 years and was involved in 5 other fender benders. I've been in 8 accidents and only ONE of them was my fault! Cars do weird things in accidents!


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Sep 15, 2010)

make sure your speaker box isnt a projectile in the accident before worrying about a fuse


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> Yeah, but the chances of me getting in a car wreck are probably greater than my antenna being struck by lightning. I've totaled 3 vehicles in the past 20 years and was involved in 5 other fender benders. I've been in 8 accidents and only ONE of them was my fault! Cars do weird things in accidents!


I know, I was just being funny.


----------



## pentavolvo (Nov 12, 2008)

i have never fused em


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

I wish that I could fuse my girlfriends mouth from time to time..........


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Just find something of similar size and shape and shove er in.



freemind said:


> I wish that I could fuse my girlfriends mouth from time to time..........


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

ChrisB said:


> Yeah, but the chances of me getting in a car wreck are probably greater than my antenna being struck by lightning. I've totaled 3 vehicles in the past 20 years and was involved in 5 other fender benders. I've been in 8 accidents and only ONE of them was my fault! Cars do weird things in accidents!


Sounds to me like you need to invest in some defensive driving classes.


----------

